# Bettas and Cardinal Tetras



## Nandifish47 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok, so I have a ten gal. tank, a very chill betta and a Marina Slim15 filter. My tank is on its way to being nicely planted with lots of hiding places. I have been finding a lot of mixed results about adding cardinal tetras to my tank. There are also two Amano shrimp in the tank already.

I would like to add 5-6 tetras to create a school. 

I have 4 concerns. 
1. Will this put my bioload to high
2. Are cardinals fin nippers. 
3. My betta is established in the tank, he is super chill, but what is the likelihood that there is a problem when introducing the new fish.
4. Do Cardinals need and air supply.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cardinals get a little big for a 10 gallon. I have 12 in my 29 and i cant picture them in a 10. I would do neons instead. They are hardier as well and stay smaller. Neons and cardinals both need an air supply. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree about the Cardinals possibly being too big for a 10; however, I have have had Neons for many years and find them to be fin nippers as are most Tetras. I would look into some sort of small Rasbora.

Edit: To add fish to an established Betta's tank turn the light off while the bag is floating if that's the method you use; leave lights off for 20 minutes or so after releasing them. If you mean an additional air supply other than your filter, the answer is "no."

Here's a link that's wonderful for its information. It gives parameters, species disposition and numbers needed to maintain optimum health. With Nano/Micro fish six is the bare minimum.

Freshwater Fish | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

I don't think cardinals would be an issue compatibilty wise. However, your tank is 10 gallons. I personally would do neons instead. They are smaller, so they would fit your tank better. 
To answer your questions:
1. The neons wouldn't, but cardinals might stretch it a little.
2. No, they are not. I have had no issue with them or neons nipping fins in the past.
3. With most bettas this isn't really an issue if done right. When I introduce fish to my bettas, I take the betta out, rearrange the decor, and put the betta back in. (I do this to distract the betta for a while, so the other fish can get acclimated without having the betta all up in their faces.) Then I acclimate the new fish and slowly introduce them to the betta. My bettas will usually chase and push the new fish around for a while, but 95% of the time they don't actually injure the other fish, and they'll stop after a few minutes and never do it again.
4. Yes, they do need an air source. An airstone would be helpful in this case. It won't harm the betta, and it's good for providing oxygen to the other fish.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya chili rasboras or some other dwarf/micro would be much better. Neons i find are individualized and most of the time dont nip. But that is just me. They also look like cardinals, just a better option ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

